# Dog food for a fussy/gassy/sensitive skinned/diarrhea prone dog.



## skookie (Dec 28, 2008)

Right now she is on California Natural Herring and Sweat Potato. But has RANCID gas, and runny stool. 

Before that she was on Innova Large Breed Puppy. And she started losing hair, and her nails were cracking, and had horrid breath. 

And on Taste of the Wild Prairie Formula she lost a lot of weight. 

Help me?

She has a sensitive stomach to poultry, even one bite its a instant diarrhea. She has dry flaky skin and nails. She is VERY high energy. And needs a food to keep with our busy lifestyle. 

How is rabbit for dogs? 

What about the Great Life Lamb Grain Free dog food? Any suggestions?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Linda C (Jan 1, 2008)

I would suggest a dermatologist. It would be beneficial for your pupper to be on a food trial. Rabbit could be one if it was a prescription diet. Kangaroo is another. You'll need a RX to purchase online. I have Katie on RX Iam's KO and she's doing well on it. many times it's a filler or additive they react to along with the protien source...i.e. flaxseed, brewer's yeast, dairy..


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

My dogs aren't as sensitive as yours. Why don't you try some Innova red meat. My two dogs have always had hard dark poops on the red meat formula.My dogs also liked any of the rabbit formulas. I think it was can food though, not dry food. David


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Linda C said:


> I would suggest a dermatologist. It would be beneficial for your pupper to be on a food trial. Rabbit could be one if it was a prescription diet. Kangaroo is another. You'll need a RX to purchase online. I have Katie on RX Iam's KO and she's doing well on it. many times it's a filler or additive they react to along with the protien source...i.e. flaxseed, brewer's yeast, dairy..



Um, no you don't need a prescription (at least not in the US). Kangaroo based food is available from Addiction and Rabbit is available from Nature's Variety. However, read labels carefully as you may also find chicken on the list of ingredients with some of these foods. 

My guys had the same problems with the California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato... it was awful. 

A dermatologist is a good idea. They can tell you with a degree of certainty what your dog has issues with. It avoids the whole 'hit or miss' route. 

I do agree that a unique protein might be the way to go. If it were me, I'd stay away multiple protein foods like Evo. Lamb can also be a problem for some dogs. 

I'd stick to limited ingredients; 1 protein/1 carb. Natural Balance makes a Fish and Sweet Potato formula and a venison and sweet potato formula you might try. Their foods are formulated for sensitive stomachs and allergy prone dogs. If you add a Flax seed oil capsule at meal time it should help with the dry coat and skin as well. 

.. just a thought.


----------



## Linda C (Jan 1, 2008)

Renoman said:


> Um, no you don't need a prescription (at least not in the US). Kangaroo based food is available from Addiction and Rabbit is available from Nature's Variety. However, read labels carefully as you may also find chicken on the list of ingredients with some of these foods.
> 
> My guys had the same problems with the California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato... it was awful.
> 
> ...


Addiction has additives in it that a dermatologist wouldn't recommend because they want the food trial made simple so you can sort out what problems your pupper is having. Addiction Kangaroo, although not listed in the ingredients, right above it states it contains flaxseed. A known allergen to some pets...my Katie happens to be one of them. It also contains peas and rice along with the oats. A true food trial is ONE novel protein and ONE carb.


----------



## skookie (Dec 28, 2008)

how about grain-free formulas? like a raw based food?


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Have you talked to your vet about her symptoms? I agree that it could be a gastrointestinal issue and/or food allergy.

I think it's a good idea to see a vet about this and figure out how best to approach it. Most experts say we should "save" a protein or two in case a food trial/elimination diet is necessary. So, if you go the restrictive diet route, do your research and don't let your dog eat anything not on the restricted menu.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

skookie said:


> Right now she is on California Natural Herring and Sweat Potato. But has RANCID gas, and runny stool.
> 
> Before that she was on Innova Large Breed Puppy. And she started losing hair, and her nails were cracking, and had horrid breath.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about The Honest Kitchen? It's dehydrated raw, you just add water and serve. One of them is only a mixer, you must add the meat protein. Their Embark is a turkey food. Go to www.TheHonestKitchen.com take a look around their site, read all the letters from dog owners. They are very helpful, you can email them or use their toll free number. They will send you samples if you ask.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

A lot of dogs have reactions to cooked protiens that they do not with raw, or so I am told. 

With TOTW did you try offering more food?


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

I give my older lab/collie mix ~ Nutro natural choice ~ it seems to help his skin


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Jessrichards90 said:


> Good god please so NOT do a raw diet! I have seen so many dogs come into my hospital with salmonella because of the raw diet.


Yeah right. I'm going to call you on that one. Prove to me there are more cases of salmonella in dogs or cats from raw than from kibble.

This thread is over 3 years old and the OP is no longer here, BTW.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Yeah right. I'm going to call you on that one. Prove to me there are more cases of salmonella in dogs or cats from raw than from kibble.


LOL 

I was going to say just this, but was on my phone when i saw it earlier


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel your pain. I have a terrible allergy dog, too. She's sensitive to almost everything, especially starch sources (grains/potatoes), along with chicken, lamb, and alfalfa. Have you tried a *potato free *food? Right now, Maddie's on California Salmon Meal and Peas, which is limited ingredient kibble., and she's doing very well on it. It's hard to find such kibbles, but there are a few out there. California Natural also has a Kangaroo and Lentils formula, which I may also try, to give her a bit of variety.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

im pretty sure the point was that there are no/very very rare cases of salmonella and its not nearly as common as you made it out to be. 

12 years of raw feeding my dogs and cats and everyone i know feeding the same and i've never heard of one case..


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, my point was that dogs and cats hardly ever get salmonella. Their bodies are better equipped to deal with the bacteria found in meat.

But, hey, look! Salmonella in dogs caused by kibble! http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/05/salmonella-confirmed-in-two-dogs-fed-recalled-pet-food/


----------

